# Quarantine



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 1, 2011)

_What's your Quarantine Process with new pets and how long do you keep them in QT? 

We've had quite a few new members lately but this is for every ones benefit. I've seen quite a few members new and old acquire new tegus and put them together with their resident tegus right away. 

Every time we add a new animal to our collection we put our other pets as well as ourselves (sometimes) at risk. Be it Internal or External Parasites, Viruses or Infections that can be transmitted from being in direct contact or close proximity with an infected animal. The risk of a specific ailment might not be high, but if you have a good QT procedure you're less likely to have any major issues. Best case scenario, you never have to deal with a sick animal. But if you do you'll have a procedure and means in place to do so with out putting your collection at risk. you'll only have to treat or end up losing the infected animal and not your whole collection.

There's no such thing as a True Quarantine in a typical residence. So do the best you can with what you have. Care for established animals first, newer animals second if you have to handle them on the same day,.. preferably separate days.

A few basic QT Procedures, for me, first and foremost;

1. *NO contact with established collection*.
2. *Separate room and Supplies for QT*. It's too much of a risk to wash everything in between since most Sterilizers and Disinfectants require a minimum contact time.
3. *Minimum 30 days in QT*, I prefer 60 but have no issues with more depending on the circumstances and where the animal came from.
4. *Treat housing, substrate and decorations with animal safe pest control*. I use Provent a Mite and Bio Shield.

No matter what or where they came from,.. Everyone goes through QT.

Feel free to add your own._


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 2, 2011)

i agree with all as said especially being that most breeders breed tegus outdoors i kept eli and vanilla away for about a month in a half. sterilization is huge and should be done to the tank and all furniture decorations ect as well as bedding changed out quarterly at minimum to keep our beloved reptiles safe. outstanding guidelines by the way bubblz


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 2, 2011)

_Thanks kellen also treating the substrate between changes or when you get it with PAM (Provent a Mite) or something along those lines helps cut down on what ever bugs may be in it. Like some people have found in bags after opening them. Whether they're harmless or not you don't know until you figure out what they are. 

But if you feed live insects inside the enclosure I wouldn't recommend using PAM._


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 2, 2011)

Getting a fecal done while the animal is still in quarantine is a good idea. Most vets only charge $20 or so for a straight fecal float/smear(just drop the poo off at the office).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 3, 2011)

_Thanks JM  another great idea. Keep in mind that it takes about 3 separate negative fecals to rule out parasites because of different life cycles. If the first one's negative it doesn't mean they don't have parasites. Just that no eggs or parasites were found in that sample. _


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 31, 2011)

_A house I was in recently reminded me of this,... smh,.. some people are just,.. ewww.

Change your clothes if not shower as well when you get home from handling other animals. Someones house, Expos, pet shops or what ever. You never know what can be along for the ride on your clothes._


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 28, 2012)

_Almost a year later,.. time for a resurrection for the new folks_


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 28, 2012)

I stuck it but its good to put it at the top


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree! Kirby hasn't even been in the same room with any of my herps!!! He has his own dishes and how own area i get food ready as well as his own freezer/fridge


----------

